# Baby Woodpecker on our feeder



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Young Woodie that kept returning to our feeder.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brill pic and brill birdie. We had an adult common woodpecker in this morning  not the high class one we have here. Had a very baby squirrel on the fence which was nice to watch. But since I destroyed the lawn with weedklller it has had the affect of being a desert for birds and no gnu's either. 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwww int he/she luverley!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Awwwwww int he/she luverley!!


It's a he. That's why it is called a wood Pecker. 8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Young Woodie that kept returning to our feeder.


Smart 8) Lesser spotted woodpecker.Dont often see them,nowhere near as much as the other two speices anyway. 

steve


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Awwwwww int he/she luverley!!


Don't know how to tell with the juveniles (Hmmm bit like uman beans sometimes 8O )

I believe:-

males...have a red spot on the back of their necks.

females...no red on head or neck

Juveniles.....red head... apart from that ???

Maybe an expert can answer?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Chigman said:


> ksebruce said:
> 
> 
> > Young Woodie that kept returning to our feeder.
> ...


Think it's a greater spotted Steve?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The Lesser Spotted Woodys are alot smaller than the other two speices,being not much bigger than a sparrow.

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

LSW red on top of the head and wing bars are more evident.

steve


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Chigman said:


> LSW red on top of the head and wing bars are more evident.
> 
> steve


I'd love to think I've seen a LSW but the juvenile in the photo is bigger than a Blackbird. It also called at the same time as it's mum...big bird


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

We've had a pair of Greater Spotteds coming to our feeder for the last couple of months. No chance of misidentification this far north, the lessers don't make it here.
Last week the youngsters appeared, here's the male feeding one of them on the deck rail.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

You can see where I was coming from though, and I didn`t know that there was parents feeding it. :lol: I tried to scale against the bird feeder as well.White flag held nice and high :roll: :lol:

male lesser spotted woody

steve


----------

